# disarm police, reduce violence?



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Between Burlington and Cambridge, the disease is spreading........................

City councilor mulls idea to disarm police*


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Just saw a job opening...

Chief of Police, Burlington, VT
Lieutenant, Burlington, VT
Sergeant, Burlington, VT
Police Officer (10), Burlington, VT

Whole department quit. I think I heard someone saying “if you think you can do better!” while the door was closing. 

In Burlington, you call the police and a city councilor shows up 3 weeks later to see if everything’s ok.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

AB7 said:


> Just saw a job opening...
> 
> Chief of Police, Burlington, VT
> Lieutenant, Burlington, VT
> ...


Maybe Bernie will come out and help.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

I say go ahead and do it. The entire force will no doubt resign and the town can see what it's like to live in their utopian world with no cops. People will just arm and fend for themselves as crime spirals out of control. Burlington can try to ban guns as a result but...there will be nobody to come and take them.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

I cant… I just cant…


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Always some political fucktard that posits this stupidity after visiting countries where the crime level is near zero, they don’t have gangs, drugs, murders, shitheads being shitheads. That WP article is full of inaccuracies, and quoting the Gun safety org..? Really? Their stats have been proven wrong many times. Guess they forgot to publish the stats on Brit cops being murdered by knives, etc, beaten bloody, and so on...because all the Have is a ***** ASP and taser. Yeah. Enlightened.

Why aren’t they recalling her?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Did Cambridge disarm, or just talk?


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Lol, I bet they’re already looking. Just off that comment alone.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Not talking about the United Kingdom, but......... There are many small, quiet towns in other countries in Europe that have unarmed police. But those countries all have a National Police Force, who _are_ armed. One of the idealistic goals of many on the Left has always been a National Police Force in the USA, an idea which we hear raised every now and then. If local PD's in the USA can be labeled racist, or too violent, or corrupt, then the Left can argue, maybe even successfully, that they should be disarmed or even disbanded. If that happens in enough places, the push by the Left for a National Police Force becomes not so far-fetched. When the Left wins Texas and Florida and gets their electoral votes - gotta happen eventually, it's just demographics, birthrates, and math - we will never see another Republican President again. And then the Left will need a National Police Force to enforce their policies. I'm guessing that we are about one generation away from this happening, and thankfully, I'll likely not be around to witness this sad state of affairs...... or if I am, I'll be dribbling oatmeal on my chin - at whatever Old Folks Home my kids have stashed me in - and waiting for my nurse's aide to change by adult diapers.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh yeah who needs guns when you got private security packing everywhere you go now ? 

The registry , welfare office, every state building now has a private armed guard.

Personally think it's not so much disarming the police it's getting rid of police unions. Same with the military. Last guy in the White House ran off any real leadership.

The politicians want to control the guns, control the people. It's with our founding fathers feared.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Before it became the FBI, Hoover et al were contemplating a Federal Police Force. Look at the FBI and tell me how good THAT would work...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> Before it became the FBI, Hoover et al were contemplating a Federal Police Force. Look at the FBI and tell me how good THAT would work...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

She's a naïve child. What more is there to say?


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

msw said:


> Not talking about the United Kingdom, but......... There are many small, quiet towns in other countries in Europe that have unarmed police. But those countries all have a National Police Force, who _are_ armed. One of the idealistic goals of many on the Left has always been a National Police Force in the USA, an idea which we hear raised every now and then. If local PD's in the USA can be labeled racist, or too violent, or corrupt, then the Left can argue, maybe even successfully, that they should be disarmed or even disbanded. If that happens in enough places, the push by the Left for a National Police Force becomes not so far-fetched. When the Left wins Texas and Florida and gets their electoral votes - gotta happen eventually, it's just demographics, birthrates, and math - we will never see another Republican President again. And then the Left will need a National Police Force to enforce their policies. I'm guessing that we are about one generation away from this happening, and thankfully, I'll likely not be around to witness this sad state of affairs...... or if I am, I'll be dribbling oatmeal on my chin - at whatever Old Folks Home my kids have stashed me in - and waiting for my nurse's aide to change by adult diapers.


I will... it's a scary thought, I hope your wrong, but your probably not.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

msw said:


> Not talking about the United Kingdom, but......... There are many small, quiet towns in other countries in Europe that have unarmed police. But those countries all have a National Police Force, who _are_ armed. One of the idealistic goals of many on the Left has always been a National Police Force in the USA, an idea which we hear raised every now and then. If local PD's in the USA can be labeled racist, or too violent, or corrupt, then the Left can argue, maybe even successfully, that they should be disarmed or even disbanded. If that happens in enough places, the push by the Left for a National Police Force becomes not so far-fetched. When the Left wins Texas and Florida and gets their electoral votes - gotta happen eventually, it's just demographics, birthrates, and math - we will never see another Republican President again. And then the Left will need a National Police Force to enforce their policies. I'm guessing that we are about one generation away from this happening, and thankfully, I'll likely not be around to witness this sad state of affairs...... or if I am, I'll be dribbling oatmeal on my chin - at whatever Old Folks Home my kids have stashed me in - and waiting for my nurse's aide to change by adult diapers.


Wait a minute, I believe that the LEFT FEARS a National Police Force in this nation. No local control for one, and with someone like Trump in the White House, the total fear that they would be Gestapo type agents. I have NEVER seen the LEFT argue FOR a National Police Agency and they even want to disband ICE and have rallied against all federal agencies....

although the Federal Protective Service seems to have been overlooked. Maybe because they tend to escort the Lefties in and out of the courthouses and protect them from the press...who ironically is left leaning. Go figure.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

If this doesnt make sence forgive me im coming off a dbl with a detail thrown in.

Don't forget Somerville and Arlington.(Lizzie land as I like to call It) They sure would follow suit. The issue is the sheep let have been led to drink the kool-aid and have been led by the academic mindless.
The reality is that 99% are in actuality clueless as to the actual realities of life. And what the majority of the world actually will face. They're too busy living in a bubble


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I believe the last guy in the White House was calling for a national police force.

At the time conservative news sites were concerned calling it the "brown shirt "army .

Interesting thing is some Sheriff's have declared their counties 2nd amendment "safe zones".

Lefties always call for gun control as they're being escorted by armed bodyguards


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

When the LEFT calls for a National Police Force, it's a good thing.

When the RIGHT calls for a National Police Force.....they don't. But, when the RIGHT is speaking, the LEFT accuses the RIGHT of wanting a NATIONAL POLICE FORCE, along the lines of the Storm Troopers* of 1930s Nazi Germany.

*Not to be confused with STARSHIP TROOPERS which is an awesome movie but where the higherups in the military DO wear uniforms similar to those worn in the 1930s....in Germany.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Never noticed the similarities with uniforms but big fan of Starship Troopers as well


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Like to know more?


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

CCCSD said:


> Before it became the FBI, Hoover et al were contemplating a Federal Police Force. Look at the FBI and tell me how good THAT would work...


If J Edgar Hoover was alive and still running the FBI. that would never had happened!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> Never noticed the similarities with uniforms but big fan of Starship Troopers as well


Next time you watch the movie, really pay attention to the uniforms and rank insignia. It'll BLOW YOUR MIND, mein Kamerad!


----------

